# Birds Eye Yellow Cedar Copper Barron



## Mrfish55 (Jan 4, 2013)

Latest pen, turned out pretty nice. The copper really goes nice with the yellow cedar.
[attachment=15743]
[attachment=15744]


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice looking.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovely!


----------

